# WTB - Strapcode Angus Jubilee Bracelet (New Seiko Turtle)



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

*WTB - Strapcode Angus Jubilee Bracelet (New Seiko Turtle)*


View Advert


Bit of a long shot. Anybody have a Strapcode Angus Jubilee for my new Turtle that they want to sell?

Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

KO_81



*Date*

03/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£60.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

